# Anyone following the WUSV in Hartkirchen?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like the males are through and that Zambo is the Universal Sieger

http://www.svoe-schaeferhund.at/ima...niversalsieger/Universalsieger_Rueden_End.pdf


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Title threw me for a minute, as teh WUSV is in Oct in the Ukraine. 

The above is the Universal Sieger in Austria.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

he worked ok for a show dog....saw him here in Pittsburgh doing the WDA qualifer....got an 85 in protection....so IMO the whole thing is skewed - keep all the working dogs down in SGs and the V show dogs get an extra edge in the points....

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Title threw me for a minute, as teh WUSV is in Oct in the Ukraine.
> 
> The above is the Universal Sieger in Austria.


WUSV Universalsieger in Hartkirchen Austria, would be the correct title. Sorry.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> he worked ok for a show dog....saw him here in Pittsburgh doing the WDA qualifer....got an 85 in protection....so IMO the whole thing is skewed - keep all the working dogs down in SGs and the V show dogs get an extra edge in the points....
> 
> Lee


He's not the "Winner", winner. He's the best male. Last I checked he placed 12th. 

http://www.svoe-schaeferhund.at/ima.../2011/WUSV-Universalsieger/Ergebnis_Sa_Ab.pdf


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ok - it is all in German so I can't figure it out the column headings...he DID win the WDA qualifier...\

isn't this a combo of the working placing and show placing????

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, it's the combo show&working placing. 

WUSV-Universalsieger

Here is the official SVOE Website, couldn't find any english translation though.

In Show, Zambo actually placed 2nd right behind Ballack from Germany and in working he placed 10th (as to the final end result).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

So who won?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

And how come they spell Canada with a K-they do know its a C don't they I mean we don't spell Germany with a D?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

holland said:


> And how come they spell Canada with a K-they do know its a C don't they I mean we don't spell Germany with a D?


*K*anada is the German word for Canada. Just as Ameri*k*a is the German word for America or Ital*ien* is the German word for Italy and Frankreich for France or Schweiz for Switzerland


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh now I feel stupid-so what is the German word for Germany


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

holland said:


> Oh now I feel stupid-so what is the German word for Germany


Deutschland


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

mrs.k said:


> deutschland :d


 or Motherland


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How about that it does start with a D after all-who knew


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> or Motherland


or "Das gelobte Mutterland! (holy motherland)


----------

